# Ok so I'm getting two doelings in a couple weeks. Questions...



## buzymom13 (Apr 24, 2012)

In a couple of weeks I am picking up two doelings.  One is a pure LaMancha and the other is a Nigi/Sannen/LaMancha mix.  The wonderful lady I'm getting them from has given me lots of info and agreed to mentor me.  

   But one question I do have that I keep forgetting to ask...  I have chickens/ducks/bunny/dogs... we seldom have leftovers or food scraps (garden scraps) that go to waste.  Some animal around here will eat most everything.  Since that's how we function (I hate wasting anything) what can our new goats have or what shouldn't they have when it comes to garden scraps etc.?  


  I appreciate any info guys..... Thankx!


----------



## buzymom13 (Apr 24, 2012)

I see people viewing my question but no answers?  Is it a silly question?  I'm new to all this...sorry...


----------



## iasc300 (Apr 24, 2012)

Try to give them just veggie and fruit cuttings, NEVER dog and cat food or anything with ruminate protein in it. 
Actually if I remember right I think its illegal to feed ruminates anything with ruminate protein in it under the scrapie control program. 

I usually throw my leftover greens out to the goats and chickens if we have leftovers we are not going to keep. They LOVE lettuce.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 24, 2012)

It is illegal to feed a ruminant anything with ruminant in it, So you are okay to feed any fruits, vegetables, crackers, bread that your goats are willing to eat.  Caution should be used with things that have pits, or harder peels(like pinapple) so they don't chock.  

they love pumpkin,  melons, apples, and most vegetables, even cooked vegetables. I don't feed them banana peels, because of the insectacides they spray on them.


----------



## buzymom13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thankx guys...I only feed table scraps to the dogs/cats... but I was meaning garden scraps and fruit/veggie leftovers. 

  I appreciate the help.


----------



## nomad (Apr 24, 2012)

I feed only organic peels, rinds, etc. because I want clean milk to drink and clean meat to eat. 

If you are not going to drink the milk or eat the meat you don't have to worry about the scraps being organic, I guess.

I must study all my goats because I have some picky eaters.  Some like watermelon, some don't.  Others like orange peels, some don't. 

BUT, all enjoy the pulp from oranges!

Enjoy learning your goats habits!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a doe who will fight the chickens for bread.


----------



## marliah (Apr 25, 2012)

we feed ours fruits and veggies and the occasional small amount of leftover rice or bread ends.  Mostly just fruits and veggies though, the peelings, cores, etc.


----------

